# Any Ladies have a "tender feeling" where the uterus is before getting a BFP?



## hopefulwishin

Im posting this here, because Im curious to find out from you ladies that got :bfp: if before you found out you were pregnant, did you have any tender feelings where your uterus would be at?

Im 7dpo today, Ive been having cramping thats coming and going since 3dpo. But I noticed tonight when I layed down to watch some tv, that if I even touch the area where my uterus would be its very tender. I sometimes sleep on my stomach, and last night I woke up feeling kind of crampy in that area. It was hard not to want to sleep on my stomach due to the feeling.

But I just wondered if anyone here had experienced this feeling prior to getting your :bfp:

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## SamanthaYC

I got my BFP today, and it was our first month trying! Yes! My uterus area is tender, and I was cramping pretty much since ovulation! Very good signs for you!


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thanks for replying! Oh that sound very promising for me! Ive been having cramps on and off since 3dpo, but here the past couple of days I noticed that its just tender to the touch right in the center. My breasts dont seem as tender as they did earlier, but the areolas are bigger, and the veins are beginning to show through them! Thats something that I didnt recall seeing prior.


----------



## painted_pony

This is my very first pregnancy. One of the first things I found odd before my BFP was the fact that my uterus felt "full" or "heavy". It didn't feel like anything I'd ever experienced before. I never had any cramps, besides the terrible ones after an orgasm. Also a few nights it felt like there was a "fuzzy or vibrating" feeling in there.


----------



## AllGirlsMama

Yes, I've felt it twice now. Once with this pregnancy and once with dd2. 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Jayneypops

Hi,
Yes I got the same. I had been getting light cramps very low down, and also a funny kind of twinge for about 2 weeks past Ov. When I did the test after AF was late by 6 days I got BFP!

I think when we are TTC we are very aware of our bodies and we CAN definately pick up on subtle changes.

It is tricky, as the very early symptoms of pregnancy i.e. implantation etc can be very similar to the signs of your AF coming on so its hard to know. Do a test! I used the First Response tests as they can detect the pregnancy hormone really early on (6 days before your period is due!)

Good Luck xxxx


----------



## Siuan

Yes, I felt that in my uterus area too. I likened it to a constant mild nervous feeling some days.


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thanks for your responses. 

Ive never had this tender feeling before with my cycles. I have got the cramping for a day or two after ovulation, but then it quit and Im back to my normal self til a few days before AF is due again. This time, Ive had the tender feeling and cramping on and off since 3dpo. Ive noticed my nipples look "puffy" too?! :shrug:


----------



## beadyeyes

You can't feel your uterus from the outside (Ie thru tummy) till about 12 weeks. Until then it's hidden by your pubic bone....


----------



## hopefulwishin

beadyeyes said:


> You can't feel your uterus from the outside (Ie thru tummy) till about 12 weeks. Until then it's hidden by your pubic bone....

I know that. Im not saying I can feel my uterus. It just feels tender in the area where my uterus is at. Ive been having cramping on and off since 3dpo, and a couple of days ago I noticed that it feels tender where my uterus is at. Laying on my stomach doesnt feel good even.


----------

